# plants that don't need substrate for textured back wall



## fozzy (Feb 21, 2006)

Guys,

Hey, what kind of plants are there out there that don't root in substrate? I know anubias and java fern are two. Anubias do well in my tank, but I'm just not that crazy about the look, it's OK, I guess. Also, the java ferns kind of come and go, and the leaves sometimes do OK, but then I always have leaves turning brown and those roots are a knotted eyesore.

What I am looking to do is attach some small sections of plexiglass to the back of my tank with suction cups. The plexi would be cut into curved chunks, sort of like cammo on army pants. From that plexiglass I would like to grow some plants whose roots are held into holes drilled in the plexiglass. The idea is that I would give the back of the tank big patches of plants resulting in a surface with living texture. The planting would have to be very dense so the plexiglass is hidden.

Has anyone tried this? What plants might work besided anubias and java fern?


----------



## gnomemagi (Jun 13, 2009)

I know christmas moss is isued for this.


----------



## jrf (Nov 10, 2009)

Here's a DIY article where the author uses cork bark to achieve a similar effect...

http://plantgeek.net/article_viewer.php?id=13


----------



## fozzy (Feb 21, 2006)

I must have done an OK job describing the effect I wanted, because this is exactly what I was looking for!

By "Christmas Moss," I assume by looking at the plant that this is the stuff that is also known as "Java Moss."

I am going to read the corkboard article now...


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

A caution. fmueller recently posted a video of a frontosa tank with background encrusted with java moss (and other plants) like that. He had to remove a lot of the moss because it held too much debris...like a shag carpet. He had to remove large handfuls from the tank and rinse/shake it out to maintain. Filters were unable to cope without extra actions.


----------



## austinramirez (Aug 15, 2009)

Does anyone know how the bark background would affect ph?


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Christmas moss is not the same as Java Moss - they are two distinctively seperate types of plants.

To make your moss wall, I would recommend you use Christmas Moss, Flame Moss or Star Moss. I mention these three as they are readily available on AquaBid. These will be more manageable than Java Moss

Also (just a suggestion) instead of using the plexiglass with holes, you can use plastic mesh. Here's a link on how to do it. LINK

Regards,
D


----------



## jrf (Nov 10, 2009)

austinramirez said:


> Does anyone know how the bark background would affect ph?


Don't know for certain, but I'd guess it would lower your PH like driftwood does. It would depend on how much tanic acid, if any, leaches from the bark.


----------

